# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Ergenekon ve Fetullah

## bozok

*Kaan TURHAN’ın Yeni Kitabı üıktı* 

*Ergenekon Ve Fethullah*




__ 

_Bizim yüzümüz, her zaman temiz ve lekesizdi ve daima temiz ve lekesiz kalacaktır. Yüzü çirkin, vicdanı çirkinliklerle dolu olanlar, bizim vatanseverce, vicdanlıca ve namusluca hareketlerimizi, küçük ve çirkin tutkuları yüzünden çirkin göstermeye kalkışanlardır. (1927)_ 

*Mustafa Kemal Atatürk*
_(Nutuk II, s. 882)_

_Bugün demokrasi fikri, daima yükselen bir denizi andırmaktadır. Yirminci yüzyıl, birçok zorba hükümetlerin, bu denizde boğulduğunu görmüştür.(1930)_

*Mustafa Kemal Atatürk* 
(Afet İnan, M.B. ve Atatürk'ün El Yazılan, s. 399)

*ünsöz*
Amerikancı uzlaşma heyÃ»lası Türkiye’de kol geziyor. ülke uzlaşma makasının ortasında yokluğa doğru evriliyor. Süreç, toplumsal değerleri, devlet geleneklerini, cumhuriyet devrimini törpülemeye ve hiçleştirmeye iddialı görünüyor. Ekmek derdinde olan emekçi, iş derdinde olan yeni mezunlar, işsiz kalma korkusuyla sözleşmeli olarak kamu ve özel sektörde çalışan insanlarımız, çarpık güdümlü ekonominin vurduğu küçük orta ölçekli işletmeler, devlet varlıklarının haraç mezat yok edilmesi ve daha birçok sorun yok hükmünde! Toplum, Amerikancı uzlaşmanın sancılarını yaşarken, birileri kendi saltanatını sağlamlaştırıyor. Tüm ahlaki ve kültürel değerler, hukuksal normlar, güven ortamı, erkler ayrılığı ilkeleri figüranlaştırılıyor. Bu sahteliğin dönüp dolaşıp kendilerini de yutacağının bilincinde olmayan, Amerikan vaatleri pusulası olanlar; korkuyu, psikolojiyi baskılama ve sindirme yöntemlerini, bir ülkeyi aydınsız bırakmayı, toplumu ve değerleri savunmasız bırakmayı derinleştiriyor. Farkındalık bir şey ifade etmiyor. Mücadelenin seyri olabildiğince farklılaşıyor. *Hukukun, siyasal iktidarın silahı haline geldiği bir dönemi yaşıyoruz*. üyle ki ulusal yargı ağı projesiyle, tüm hukuksal metinler siyasal erkin bakanlığı denetimine giriyor. SEüSİS denen seçim sistemi teknolojisiyle ve tüm süreçleriyle siyasal erkin denetiminde olan seçim sistemi güvensiz ortam nüvesini oluşturuyor. Yasalara aykırı dinleme, yasalara aykırı delil toplama gibi çarpıklıklar, tüm yurtseverleri tahakküm altına alıyor. Her boyutuyla _‘sıkıyönetim’_ olgusunu gösteren, gazetelerle, dergilerle, televizyon ve radyo yayınlarıyla yargısız infazlar gerçekleştirilen, Hitler Nazizmini anıştıran bir dönemden geçiyoruz. *ülkenin asıl sahipleri olan aydınlar, düşün emekçileri Türkiye’nin emperyalizme sonuna kadar kayıtsız şartsız açık olan kapısı ‘Ergenekon’da biçimlendirilmeye ve bağımlı ‘aydın’ yapılmaya çalışılıyor*. Atlantik ötesinin şefkatli kollarında yaşayan, İslam dinini isevileştirme ‘misyon’uyla kuluçkaya yatan *Fethullah Gülen*’in _‘ulusalcı dalgayı aşarız’_ ifadelerinden ve Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nün ulusalcılığı terör tehditleri arasında değerlendirmesinden sonra başlayan Ergenekon operasyonu, Türk Ulusu’na deli gömleği giydirmeyi tasarlayarak uygulayan Amerikan emperyalizminin Türkiye’yi terbiye etme ve kontrol etme projesidir. Ortadoğu’nun emperyalist politikalar doğrultusunda yeniden yapılandırılması sürecinde; Türkiye’ye koçbaşı misyonu vermenin başlangıcı olan Ergenekon operasyonu; korkunun, çaresizliğin, kokuşmuşluğun hukuk devletinin çiğnendiği, cinayetlerin ve ölüme neden olma suçlarının işlendiği akıl almaz yöntemler dizisi, kısaca deli saçmasıdır. Operasyonun seyri açısından durum, *Savcı Zekeriya üz*’ü, AKP’yi ve onun işbirlikçi figüran kalemşörlerini, Fethullahçı istihbaratı aşan bir olay durumuna gelmiştir. Atlantik ötesinin hesapları Türkiye’yi her yönden kuşatmış durumdadır. 

Ergenekon operasyonu üzerine değerlendirmeler yapanların, çözümlemeler yapanların iyi niyetinden, _“hala bir hukuk devleti var”_ yanılgısından kaynaklı bir çarpıklık var ki, satır aralarında gizli kalıyor. Ergenekon operasyonu çerçevesinde, tutuklamalar, güç gösterisine dönüştürülmek istenmiş ve başarılmıştır. Sabaha karşı evlerinde basılarak gözaltına almalarla, çoluk çocuğu gecenin bir yarısı uyandırılarak alıp götürmelerle, baskılama, sindirme ve güç gösterisinde bulunma amacı güdülmüştür. Soruşturmada kaçma şüphesi, delilleri karartma şüphesi olmadığı halde hukuksal normlar hiçe sayılarak ifade almak için ‘davet’ edilmeksizin devletin kolluk gücü kullanılarak insanlar zapturapt altına alınmak istenmiştir ve başarılmıştır. Son derece zekasız, akılsız ve mesnetsiz iddialarla örülen iddianameler, gücünü Amerika’dan alan siyasal iktidarın, Silivri’yi kör döğüşüne çevirme çabasının bir sonucudur, gelinen nokta.

Tarihte tüm aydın sürgünlerinin, aydın kıyımlarının ve toplumsal korku cenderesinin sonuçlarında emperyalizme açılan bir kapı görülmüştür. Malta sürgünleriyle başlayan süreç Türkiye’nin parçalanmasını öngören batılı emperyalistlerce dayatılan sevri gündeme getirmiş, _‘bizim oğlanlar başardı’_ ifadesiyle anlam kazanan 1980 darbesi, tüm ulusu ve sol hareketi ortadan kaldırarak, Türkiye’yi sömürülmeye açık pazar haline getirmiş; 1993’te Madımak’ta yakılan aydınlarla, Türkiye’deki halkçı damar yok edilmiştir. Kürtçü İslamcı AKP kadrolarıyla birlikte, *Bush* ve* Erdoğan* görüşmesiyle başlayan *Büyükanıt* ve* Erdoğan* Dolmabahçe buluşmasıyla hızlanan Ergenekon süreciyle hedeflenen emperyal projeler çok açıktır:

1. Türkiye’de muhalefete ciddi anlamda baskı uygulamak ve AKP, ABD, AB karşıtı her unsuru etkisizleştirmek,

2. Ortadoğu’da Türkiye’ye işgal sonrası Irak’ta Kürdistan’ı inşa etmesinde koçbaşı rol vermek,

3. Ulusal istihbaratı ucu açık bir süreçte, koşulsuz olarak CIA’nın denetimine sokmak,

4. “Yeni Osmanlı” stratejisi çerçevesinde, Osmanlı hinterlandında Türkiye’yi emperyal projelerde kullanıma hazır bulunmasını sağlamak,

5. Kürdistan’ın ilanını kabul etmek ve gelişmesini sağlamak koşuluyla PKK’nın tasfiye edilmesi,

6. KKTC’nin Avrupa Birliği sürecinde teslimiyetinin tescillenmesini sağlamak,

7. Ermenistan’ın ‘soykırım’ taleplerine uygun ortam hazırlamak, Fener Rum Patrikhanesi’ni tüm Ortodoksların merkezi olarak Ekümenik ilan etmek,

8. Güneydoğu’da mayınlı arazilerin uluslararası şirketlere verilerek temizliğinin sağlanması ve kurulacak olan Yahudi Kürt devletiyle arada tampon/insansız bölge oluşturularak, siyasal boşluktan yararlanılarak güçlünün tasarrufuna bırakılması,

9. İslam dininin toplumcu, ahlaklı ve eleştirel akılcı yönlerini torpilleyerek Amerikan siyasetine, Amerikan kültürüne ve Amerikan dış politikasına teşne ılımlı islam yaratılması, Fethullah Gülen’in hedef ülkelerde işbirlikçi toplum oluşturması,

10. NATO’da olmayan bağımsız Jandarma’nın gücünün etkisizleştirilerek, NATO gücü haline getirilmesi.
Bu hedeflerle görülebildiğinde; *Ergenekon soruşturması, Türkiye’nin emperyalizme açılmasının önündeki ‘ayak bağlarını’ ortadan kaldırma amacını taşımaktadır.* 

*Ergenekon, emperyalizmin Türkiye’ye girdiği büyük kapıdır*.

*Kaan TURHAN*

*şubat – 2010*
*[email protected]*

*▄▄▄▄▄▄► atakitapdunyasi.tr.cx** ◄▄▄▄▄▄▄*



...

----------

